# Can U



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

Replace Chicken with Turkey in your Diet...........

Sorry New The site and Bodybuilding,chicken is so costley so i thought turkney may be better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes you can turkey has less fat so its a great choice when dieting.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont see why not. I think you have to go for lighter meat darker has more fat but i could be wrong on that. I personally love turkey but i buy frozen chicken from iceland well cheap.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

So long as you get the same amount of protein i don't see why it would be a problem. Its best to try and vary your sources though so try not to reply on a single source of meat / fish for protein.

Each day I have, mince, chicken, eggs, tuna, whey.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love turkey. Lower in fat than chicken (well, the light meat anyway) and it's cheaper.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the Tips,I didn't think of Iceland.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Shifty said:


> Thanks for the Tips,I didn't think of Iceland.


yes mat big bag for a fiver normally but they do offers sometimes and they are half price and they taste great as well better then some fresh ones i bought from asda the other day. Have a look if you get a chance sometime.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Neil..I will send the Wife To Pipps Hill.........


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I buy all my turkey fresh. Somethings they add [email protected] to frozen meat.

Don't get me wrong, will be reverting back to frozen after my show LOL

As for switching chicken for turkey. Just alternate mate. Turkey gets so boring if it's all you eat. Chicken tastes amazing too me now!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

turkey also has much more water in it so get much less dry and stays easy tpo eat! i ****ed chicken off ages ago, chicken off the george forman becomes limkke ghandis flip flop! bloody rank


----------

